# Starbucks Upper St Martins Lane, London



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

Not your average Starbucks, Starbucks Reserve. I had a Sumatran bean brewed in a Clover machine. The beans are from Small Batch and even for me were slightly too dark. However, a serious coffee shop, and serious competition to your average independant "Artesan" Coffee shop in London.

https://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/oct/21/starbucks-reserve-a-cross-between-a-private-club-and-chemistry-lab


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Man bun warning!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Man bun warning!


Not jealous are we? haha


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Looks interesting but £6 for a cup of coffee?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Oh well, looks like a whole lot of syrups lounging in the back bar area... Dennis Leary, anyone?

And, much more importantly, is it me or are they selling coffee in clear blister bags? If that's the case then I seriously doubt they know what they're doing over there...


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> Looks interesting but £6 for a cup of coffee?


But it's the 'rarest, most extraordinary coffees starbuck's has to offer.....the ultimate expression of our passion for our craft'.

So there you go!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Oh my goodness - they are nitrogenating it! It's a real word!

*is it ok to be sarcastic about S/Bs?


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Oh my goodness - they are nitrogenating it! It's a real word!
> 
> *is it ok to be sarcastic about S/Bs?


Bs for bullshit?


----------

